# Anstoss 2 Gold



## Mauseprinz (8. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß der Titel ist schon alt aber immer noch ein Klassiker. Kann man diesen auch mit Win. Vista spielen? Hab Probleme beim starten des Spiels. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## ShiZon (8. Januar 2009)

Mauseprinz am 08.01.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß der Titel ist schon alt aber immer noch ein Klassiker. Kann man diesen auch mit Win. Vista spielen? Hab Probleme beim starten des Spiels. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben?



Versuch doch einmal mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus unter Windows XP zu spielen. Dazu klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Desktopverknüpfung, dann auf Kompatibilität dann setzt du ein Häkchen bei Kompatibilitätsmodus. Hast du schon einen Patch drauf? :-o


----------



## Mauseprinz (8. Januar 2009)

Hab den Patch schon daruf. habs eben gemacht wie du geschrieben hast aber es läuft nicht. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung: Intel Indeo 3.2 Videodekompressor nicht gefunden.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Januar 2009)

Mauseprinz am 08.01.2009 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Patch schon daruf. habs eben gemacht wie du geschrieben hast aber es läuft nicht. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung: Intel Indeo 3.2 Videodekompressor nicht gefunden.



Versuch es doch einmal mit dem hier http://download.softwareload.de/Intel-Indeo-Codec/23569


----------



## Mauseprinz (8. Januar 2009)

[ach man, beim download kommt immer folgende fehlermeldung:
Die Datei ir50_lcs .dll kann nicht kopiert werden.
Stellen sie sicher der der untenangegebende Pfad richtig ist oder ändern sie ihn.

aber nichts geht.

INF INstallation gescheitert. Grund: Im Cache des Ressourcenladeprogramms ist kein MUI- Eintrag geladen.

Hab das Spiel schon wie du sagtest auf win 95 umgestellt.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Januar 2009)

Mauseprinz am 08.01.2009 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [ach man, beim download kommt immer folgende fehlermeldung:
> Die Datei ir50_lcs .dll kann nicht kopiert werden.
> Stellen sie sicher der der untenangegebende Pfad richtig ist oder ändern sie ihn.
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat der Download wunderbar geklappt, wenn du magst kann ich dir die nur 364 KB große Datei per E-Mail schicken.


----------



## Mauseprinz (8. Januar 2009)

das wäre echt supi. ich liebe den teil. meiner meinung nach der beste ünerhaupt. bin echt depri das nix geht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2009)

Hilft es denn etwas, wenn du es als Administrator startest? Also rechtsklick darauf und dann "Als Administrator ausführen". Bei manchen Spielen hilft das ja.


----------



## Mauseprinz (9. Januar 2009)

das geht auch nicht.


----------



## ShiZon (9. Januar 2009)

Versuch doch mal das hier, habe ich eben aus einem anderen Forum geklaut! Hat auch einer Probleme mit Vista und Intel Indeo gehabt.  

Nach der Ausführung des Befehls "regsvr32 ir50_32.dll" (ohne Anführungszeichen) mit Administratorrechten steht der Codec Indeo 5 zur Verfügung.

ShiZoedit: Hast du eine eingeschaltete Firewall, die das vielleicht blockt?


----------



## Mauseprinz (9. Januar 2009)

sorry, wenn ich so dumm frage aber wo und wie mach ich das?


----------



## ShiZon (9. Januar 2009)

Mauseprinz am 09.01.2009 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, wenn ich so dumm frage aber wo und wie mach ich das?



Dazu gehst du auf das Windows Button>Alle Programme>Zubehör>Ausführen dann den Text aus dem Fred kopieren einfügen und dann auf Ok.


----------



## Mauseprinz (9. Januar 2009)

da kommt erneute fehlermeldung:
Das Modul "regsvr32 ir50_32.dll" wurde geladen, der Aufruf an "DllRegisterServer" ist jedoch mit dem Fehler 0x8000fff fehlgeschlagen.

Weitere Information zu diesem Problem stehen Ihnen online zur Verfügung.
Suchen sie nach dem Fehlercode.


----------



## milcher (24. Februar 2009)

Mauseprinz am 09.01.2009 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> da kommt erneute fehlermeldung:
> Das Modul "regsvr32 ir50_32.dll" wurde geladen, der Aufruf an "DllRegisterServer" ist jedoch mit dem Fehler 0x8000fff fehlgeschlagen.
> 
> Weitere Information zu diesem Problem stehen Ihnen online zur Verfügung.
> Suchen sie nach dem Fehlercode.



wurde das problem schon gelöst?? habe das selbe!


----------

